# Parvo Vaccination protocol



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My vet recommends Parvo vaccine when the furbabies are close to 1 year. I am going to request titer on both Benji and Lizzie to decide if they require the vaccine. 

I am curious to know if anyone here has given Parvo vaccine at 1 year with or without doing the titer. 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would always suggest getting titers. Isabelle is 5 and hasn't had any other shots since she as a puppy. Dora is turning 3 and has never had a shot since her first year as well. Every time they have had titers, it comes back that they don't need shots.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima said:


> I am curious to know if anyone here has given Parvo vaccine at 1 year with or without doing the titer.


I haven't had it done without a titer either. If you are talking about our vet in Warm Springs, I have asked them about having titers done and they've agreed to it, so I know it is an option (but I didn't end up using them for it). If you want info on how to have the titers tested through Dr. Jean Dodds, I can find that for you. Your/our vet will draw the blood, and then will have it sent down, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, yes, I am going to talk to Dr. O in Warm Springs about the titer since he recommended I give Lizzie the vaccine today along with her rabies shot. He also recommended that I give it to Benji too. I would welcome and appreciate any tips and suggestions you might have.

I definitely need the vet to draw the blood. When it comes to furbabies, I am not brave enough 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Can someone explain what titers is and what the benefits are from having it done!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I had PMed Amanda for more info about the titer and she suggested I read the following site.

http://www.doglogic.com/vaccination.htm#breeds

Best,
Poornima


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I may have interpreted Dr. Dodd's recommendations wrong, but I thought she recommended a puppy getting its shots and then getting a distemper and parvo 1 year after the last puppy shots as a first annual booster, then titers thereafter. I just got Maddie's last parvo/distemper vaccine, as it has been a year since her puppy shots were completed. Maddie was between 16 and 17 months when she got it. She got her rabies 3 weeks after the parvo/distemper vax. I was intending on getting titers from now on. Maybe someone can clarify this? Here's a website I found on her protocol: http://www.wellpet.org/vaccines/dodds-schedule.htm


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeanne, that's how I understand Dr. Dodd's recommendations as well. I hope someone can clarify it too. Lizzie is not yet a year old, she is 5 1/2 months and she had her last set of shots just in Nov. According to Dr. Dodd's guideliens, I feel it is way too early to give her Parvo. My vet is not recommending Distemper, just the Parvo. 

It would have been helpful if we had a vet on the forum


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am pretty sure we had the one year one and then stopped everything after a year. I was thinking puppy but I know we had one final set of shots after the girls were spayed. I will look when I get home just to clarify!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is interesting - my vet has never recommended a Parvo shot. It is something that is in your area?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My breeder told me not to get the parvo shot and we have not..


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am suppose to take Casper in for his 1yr distemper/provo booster and rabies this Friday....so this is very interesting to me. I will have to read up on this.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay now that I look, Belle accidently received the first combo shot with parvo in it and that is what she had the allergic reaction to. So we never had another parvo shot. Dora has never had one at all. I was also told Parvo wasn't common in our area. So I haven't actually done the titer for it! Oops... I need to read better 

Amanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay now that I look, Belle accidently received the first combo shot with parvo in it and that is what she had the allergic reaction to. So we never had another parvo shot. Dora has never had one at all. *I was also told Parvo wasn't common in our area. * So I haven't actually done the titer for it! Oops... I need to read better
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,

I was reading more on the shots recommendations and I reread your post...made me think, was it in Ohio that Parvo was not common? Now you are in California, maybe you should check in your area now the recommendation for Parvo shots. I remember reading a post from Kimberly about Parvo in California.

I know in different states they have different things to worry about for the dogs. We don't have heartworms here, but they do in Ohio. We do have Parvo here in Washington state.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> I may have interpreted Dr. Dodd's recommendations wrong, *but I thought she recommended a puppy getting its shots and then getting a distemper and parvo 1 year after the last puppy shots as a first annual booster, then titers thereafter. * I just got Maddie's last parvo/distemper vaccine, as it has been a year since her puppy shots were completed. Maddie was between 16 and 17 months when she got it. She got her rabies 3 weeks after the parvo/distemper vax. I was intending on getting titers from now on. Maybe someone can clarify this? Here's a website I found on her protocol: http://www.wellpet.org/vaccines/dodds-schedule.htm


That was the way I read it also..so Casper is getting his distemper and parvo 1 year booster tomorrow. I will be sure they wait 3 wks for the rabies. Then titers in the future... so I will ask the vet about titers tomorrow also.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lynn,
Good idea. That is something I really have to do. I have been giving heartworm/flea year round out here!

Amanda


----------

